# Royal Marine's Deep Refuge - Chatham, Kent - July 2017



## Gromr

This ones been long in the planning, but eventually at some ungodly hour of the morning me and Brewtal managed to get inside and see the place for ourselves. It was a pretty brief visit by all accounts, but we managed to see most of the lower level. 


*History*

Built as part of the now demolished Melville Barracks in Chatham. This deep shelter was a refuge for the marines at the barracks. The history is pretty vague, but I believe the tunnels existed before the start of WW2. 

In the early 1960s when the melville Barracks were demolished to make way for the council offices, and most of the tunnel entrances were sealed up.


*The Explore*

After a few weeks of planning me and Brewtal finally got round to visiting here. This one requires a little more caution as the entrance method is somewhat brazen. 

After a bit of head scratching we devised a plan and went for it. We were in! 

I'd be forewarned about the stairs, and everything said was absolutely right!. The wooden stairs are very rotten and very dangerous. Even when taking extra care, we had a few brown pants moments. 

Once at the bottom of the lower level we could relax and start exploring. The lower level is quite extensive and we saw as much as we could. 

Unfortunately we were fairly time limited, so we didn't mess around too much. I found the stairs going up to the upper levels, but decided against it this time. Re-visit for that one me thinks. 

It was refreshing to see no graffiti or vandalism. The access situation has protected it pretty well I suspect. 


*Photos*

The bottom of the stairs. These were supposed to be the 'Ok' stairs. Dread to think what the 'bad' stairs were like.




































































The stairs to the upper levels.


----------



## krela

Another one of those places where it's the history that makes it. Nice work and thanks for posting as always.


----------



## smiler

You made a Proper job of lighting it Grom, Loved it, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin

A bit dangerous looking but you still managed to get some superb shots.


----------



## HughieD

Stunning shots. Love the vanishing point effect!


----------



## Conrad

Some mad shots there, nicely done


----------



## Brewtal

Great pics from a great night! Every time I see that pic of the steps I will always think that I was nearly on top of the broken one laying across the bottom set. That was a fucking close one! Well worth it though! 

Rather than start a report of virtually identical pics, here are a few of mine:


----------



## Gromr

The entrance to this has been welded shut now! Just so no-one makes any wasted journeys.


----------



## night crawler

Superb work guys what a piece of forgotten history


----------



## No-One

Well done guys, i like, it's hard too believe this places are about


----------



## prettyvacant71

Brilliant shots guys! Hmmmm they can hardly be called "stairs"...lovely sharp well lit shots you two!


----------

